
Move Over, AJAX, ARAX Is Here - Asynchronous Ruby and XML - nickb
http://www.eweek.com/c/a/Application-Development/Move-Over-AJAX-ARAX-is-Here/?kc=EWKNLEDP060608A
======
sant0sk1
FTA:

"If this is about using Silverlight to host client-side browser scripting in
Ruby, it's definitely an appealing notion, but the problem will always be
about Silverlight being a Microsoft technology."

I couldn't agree more.

~~~
nickb
Embrace. Extend. Extinguish.

------
tptacek
Who cares who owns it? Microsoft is doing a fine job with the CLR/DLR. The
problem isn't Microsoft; it's that thick client is thick client regardless of
whether it's .NET, Java, or Flash. Users _hate_ thick client apps.

~~~
LogicHoleFlaw
_Users hate thick client apps._

[Citation Needed]

Personally I just want to see a decent bytecode VM defined as a web standard
so that I can write in any language that compiles down to it. And it needs to
not be locked to any one vendor. Sorry Adobe and Microsoft.

~~~
tptacek
Why not just compile down to Javascript? Research compilers don't compile to
assembly; they compile to C.

~~~
LogicHoleFlaw
That's definitely an option. It just feels to me like going around your elbow
to get to your knee.

~~~
tptacek
It seems extremely unlikely that Microsoft, Mozilla, Apple, and Opera are
going to agree on a cross-browser VM while Javascript, Flash, Silverlight and
Java are floating around.

I think we're stuck with Javascript for the next 10 years.

~~~
LogicHoleFlaw
You're probably right. Let's convene again in a decade then?

------
jamesbritt
I prefer to write Ruby than JavaScript, but I do enjoy JavaScript. It's not
that big of deal to use both.

